# Does anyone else wish 4 an audible surge notification?



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

I'm sitting here wishing that the Uber app had an audible surge notification (that goes off if you are within the surge area). I wish for this because when I take a break, I'll sit and read a book or something. Or close my eyes to rest them. And when I do, it would be great if the app had the feature where it would "chime" if a surge occurs when you are within the surge circumference (discovered by the phone location). Then I would decide that "breaks over" and hit the blue "GO" button.


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

Fun Fact:
They want you to drive at base rates

*shakes the baby*


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

Sure.

‘Move towards surge and bend over when cloud disappears’

Lube and repeat.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Great idea, this should be the notification:


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Don't chase the surge.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

I think the app Sherpa did something like this if I recall correctly.


----------

